# Gentoo Live CD root passwort?

## spinner.

Hallo Leute,

wie lautet das root passwort in der gentoo live cd?

----------

## Max Steel

Das wird bei jedem Boot autoscrambled, du solltest für die Gentoo (minimal-)Install-CD temporär Tastatur und Monitor an den Rechner anschließen um dann direkt ein passwd einzugeben (auf der Konsole ist Auto-Login) 

oder auf der Gentoo Live-CD/DVD auf dem X eine konsole öffnen und auf diesem dann sudo passwd eingeben.

----------

